# Oscar doither fish: alternatives to silver dollars



## toni-a (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi, 
What dither fish can I use with my red long finned oscar ?
I don't like silver dollars a lot and prefer other fish,


----------



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Giant Danios quick enough to elude oscar...i think i lost one over 5 year period with oscar...initially bought 6..


----------



## Fish on Fire (Dec 13, 2012)

Buenos Aires Tetras or Congo Tetras could work as well.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

Some decent sized australian rainbowfish would be nice. The lake terbera ones are my favourites. Closely followed by the lake kutubu.


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

Hahaha I think I actually caught some of these at a pond nearby, I caught about 20 small feeder fish all about 1/4 inch long. While they were in quarantine I noticed 3 of them had stripes on them and looked significantly different to the guppy's. All these fish were tiny and the oscar was about 7", the tank was also heavily planted with alot of driftwood so I thought it would be a laugh to throw in all of them at the same time  
The oscar actually had a bit of trouble catching the little suckers and after watching them tank for about an hour  I saw the dempsey smash down 4 of them and the Oscar only had caught one. They chased them around for a few days, my tank is in my room bedroom and the oscar kept me awake at night popping the surface constantly trying to catch them.
After a few weeks I noticed the 3 stripey ones were still alive although they are extremely elusive and only catch a glimpse of them now and then. Now they have been in my tank for atleast 6-7 months and I noticed one of them has some really amazing colors on his fins and is actually a decent looking fish almost an about 3/4 inch long, then about a month ago I noticed about 10 1/4 inch ones again lmao!!! Every now and then I also see a tiny bite missing from my oscars beautiful fin which looks to small too be from the jack dempsey. I could ramble forever about these neat little fish.

unfortunately the gorgeous colored one Im assuming is the male is hard enough to catch a glimpse of, let alone take a photo of but here is I think the two original females and the offspring.


----------



## SavemeDempsey (Apr 30, 2013)

I think I just have alot of respect for them for surviving so long with these guys


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Do you have a larger picture of the small fish? I immediately thought they were Lucania goodei AKA the bluefin killifish which are native to florida and often arrive as eggs on plants sold in aquarium stores. But then I saw that you were from Australia so I'm not sure if these would be an invasive species there?


----------

